# just got a 99 sentra



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

and would like to know how to go about changing the front to the 98 model. and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

when you say the front are you talking just about the grill? If so, just buy the grill from the 98 and snap it in place.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

no you cant just get a new grill, you have to change your headlights as well. 99 sentra & 98 200's are different. they have a little curve at the bottom


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes the headlights are different but the grills are interchangeable. Read this Same mounting points between the years.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

and the front bumper as well. 99 sentras are slightly differnt than the 98's.
this is the best front bumper imo :thumbup: and that's why i have it. ha ha.









theres only 3 bumper stock bumper designs arent there? the 99 sentra style, the one in the pic above, and then the 95-97 sentra style like my oldie









and three stock grill designs as well, the one that's on both my cars, the meshed 98 style, and the style that's on 98 200sx's and 99 sentras iirc. <both of which have the different headlights


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

wouldn't that block the CAI from getting more air? i have a 99'


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the 98 and 99 grilles both have the same mounting points, I suggest changing the headlights b/c the odd-shaped headlights look out of place with a 98 grille (I''ve seen it before), here's my 99:


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks guys. Is the sentra the only car i can get the grill and lights off of?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sentra and 200sx years 95-99 will mostly all work for your car


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> the 98 and 99 grilles both have the same mounting points, I suggest changing the headlights b/c the odd-shaped headlights look out of place with a 98 grille (I''ve seen it before), here's my 99:


What bumper is that? I love your car..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that is the 99 sentra front bumper or also known as the 98 -99 200sx front bumper as well.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> that is the 99 sentra front bumper or also known as the 97 -99 200sx front bumper as well.


98 200SX


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

whoops.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bussardnr said:


> What bumper is that? I love your car..


yup, just a plain ol' 99 Sentra front bumper (and 98 200sx )


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> What bumper is that? I love your car..


if you look closely at that picture the top of the 99bumber has a little bend downwards because of the stock grill that's suppose to be there. which will leave a gap under any other grill and part of the headlights


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> yup, just a plain ol' 99 Sentra front bumper (and 98 200sx )


well that makes me a :dumbass:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

personally i think the 56-97 bumper looks better. i think it looks sportyer... sportier.. sporty-er heh. but thats just me. I have the gtr kit from andy's auto. which i also think is better than the stock. but once again just my opinion.


----------



## ExtremeNissan (Aug 18, 2004)

*Needs Help*

I have a 1999 Nissan Sentra. I think it has a B14 engine in it. But I wanna make it look good outside, inside, and definately under the hood. Any suggestions? If there is anyone who lives close to me that can help I'd appreciate it.

Brian


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The engine is most likely a GA16DE (unless you have the 2.0L SE-L model like I do). B14 refers to the body style, not the engine.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

anyone know any good wheels for it?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

4 lug....i'd go with 16"s...the rest is up to you so that's kind of a dumb question...the choices are endless and this thread has nothing to do with wheels. its about front b-14 bumpers. im willing to bet that's why noone responded to your question.

if you want to see some choices, look for a thread (use search. it'll be alot easier) called show us your wheels i think. author: sethwas
the majority of the pics are b-14's because thats whos mostly on the board. good luck NEWB's!


----------

